# May 2014 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

May 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 5/1/14 on page 149, as of 5/31/14 on page 154, 5 pages read
2.  Cockroaches (audiobook) began 5/1/14, completed 5/12/13, 386 pages read
3.  Call the Midwife (audiobook) began 5/13/14, completed 5/25/14, 352 pages read
4.  The Two Dead Girls-The Green Mile 1 (DTB) began 5/25/14, completed 5/25/14, 92 pages read
5.  The Strain (audiobook) began 5/25/14, as of 5/31/14, 214 pages read

Pages Read in May 2014:  1049    
Books Read in May 2014:  3
Pages Read in 2014:  5700
Books Read in 2014:  17


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.48. Manuscript Found in Accra by Paulo Coelho 5/1/14
2.49. Lose Fat, Stay Fit, the Paleo Diet Way by Barbara Carey 5/4/14
3.50. Easy Coconut Flour Recipes: Low-Carb, Gluten-Free, Paleo Alternative to Wheat by Cyrille Malet 5/5/14
4.51. A Million Steps by Kurt Koontz 5/6/14
5.52. Like Love (87th Precinct) by Ed Mc Bain 5/10/14
6.53. 10,000 Steps Blueprint - The Daily Walking Habit for Healthy Weight Loss and Lifelong Fitness by S.J. Scott 5/12/14
7.54. The Shop on Blossom Street (A Blossom Street Novel) (BK 1) by Debbie Macomber 5/13/14
8.55. How to Crochet: A Proven Step by Step Method to Learning to Crochet Today (Crochet, Crochet in Arts, Crafts... by Sarah Conlon 5/13/14
9.56. About Average by Andrew Clements 5/17/14
10.57. Back on Blossom Street (A Blossom Street Novel) (BK 3) by Debbie Macomber 5/19/14
11.58. The Pilgrimage (Plus) by Paulo Coelho 5/22/14
12.59. Updated Paleo Diet Food List Book by Rachael Hathaway 5/22/14
13.60. A Good Yarn (A Blossom Street Novel) (BK2) by Debbie Macomber 5/29/14
14.61. Cherry Ames Student Nurse (BK 1) by Helen Wells 5/29/14


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

91.1  Worse Than Being Alone by Patricia M. Clark, finished****
92.2  Accidental Seal by Sharon Hamilton, finished****
93.3  The Man Without Rules by Tyfanni Clark Kemp, finished***
94.4  How to Misbehave by Ruthie Knox, finished****
95.5  Along Came Trouble by Ruthie Knox, finished****
96.6  Come Home Again by Nana Malone, finished****
97.7  Flirting With Disaster by Ruth Knox, finished****
98.8  Sinful Seduction, Red Stone Security Series, by Katie Reus, finished****
99.9  Just This Once by Rosalind James, finished****
100.10  Sexy as Sin by Kenya Wright, finished****
101.11  Seal Encounter by Sharon Hamilton, finished****
102.12  Seal Endeaver by Sharon Hamilton, finished****
103.13  Fallen Seal Legacy by Sharon Hamilton, finished****
104.14  Seal Under Cover by Sharon Hamilton, finished****
105.15  The Wedding Contract by H.M. Ward, finished***
106.16  True North by Marie Force, finished ****
107.17  Close to the Edge by Suzanne Ferrell, finished****
108.18  Bluegrass State of Mind, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****
109.19  Rising Storm, Bluegrass Brothers, by Kathleen Brooks, finished****


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Jaasy, I am so happy to see your post here. I missed seeing your books posted & was worried about you. I hope that you are doing well. I have to say that you are an inspiration to me, seeing that you finish reading so many books.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

1. A Week to Be Wicked by Tessa Dare - okay
2.  The Castaways by Elin Hilderbrand - good
3. The Island by Elin Hilderbrand - good
4. Barefoot by Elin Hilderbrand - very good
5. Savannah Blues by Mary Kay Andrews - very good
6. Summerland by Elin Hilderbrand - okay
Jan - 2,  Feb - 0,  Mar - 4,  Apr - 9


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

1.14 Course of Honor


----------

